# It's Been 4 Weeks



## runnergirl (Feb 6, 2011)

Hey everyone,
It's been four weeks since my RAI. I am feeling a million times better. I went to the doctor today. She didn't do labs, which I was disappointed in. 
There is a positive though...I have to keep telling myself that.
1. I am on my beta blocker 2 times a day (10mg). I am to continue that for 3 weeks. Then I will go to one pill for 3 days and then go off. I'll see how I feel and go from there.
2. In 3 1/2 weeks I do go back for my first set of labs. It's on a Friday and the following Monday I am scheduled for a follow up. She said that hopefully that day we'll start Synthroid. PLEASE!!!
3. I can start working out in 2 weeks! I can't go full out but I can get my heart rate up to the 130s.
I was upset leaving today. I guess I was hoping for a miracle.
I really would LOVE to here from some of you who have just had their RAIs and are maybe a few weeks ahead of me. How are you? What are you feeling like now? Are you on meds yet? Have you gained weight back yet?
Etc. Etc. Etc.
Thanks everyone for your support and comments. It's great to have somewhere to go where people understand.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

runnergirl said:


> Hey everyone,
> It's been four weeks since my RAI. I am feeling a million times better. I went to the doctor today. She didn't do labs, which I was disappointed in.
> There is a positive though...I have to keep telling myself that.
> 1. I am on my beta blocker 2 times a day (10mg). I am to continue that for 3 weeks. Then I will go to one pill for 3 days and then go off. I'll see how I feel and go from there.
> ...


Always good to hear from you! I am very glad you are feeling so much better and I would say that you are right on schedule with your recovery!

That is also good news about some "mild" exercise.

Whoooooooooooooohoo!


----------

